# IPOD MORT ??? AIDEZ MOI SVP !!!



## Fatbeat Yankee (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde, comme l'indique le titre du sujet, j'ai un énorme soucis avec un Ipod Classic 30 Go.

Un jour, j'écoutait de la musique, et tout a coup il bloque, mais pas comme sa m'était déja arrivé auparavant ! 

Cette fois ci, j'ai trouvé un desin d'ipod avec des "X" a la place des yeux !!!! 
A coté un point d'exclamation et juste en dessous, l'écriture suivante :

www.apple.com/support/Ipod

Pourriez vous m'aider s'il vous plait ? je suis déespéré, de plus l'Ipod n'est pas a moi alors je suis un peu dans la ..... !!!

Voici une photo pour bien que vous voyez a quoi sa ressemble !!


----------



## schwebb (10 Janvier 2010)

Hello, bienvenue,

Tu as fait ce qui est préconisé par Apple sur la page indiquée en lien? (Fais attention de mettre un i minuscule à ipod dans l'adresse, sinon tu tomberas sur un chouette «Page not found» ).


Edith: aussi ce lien, obtenu simplement en tapant «iPod icône triste» dans Gougueule: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1373?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Fatbeat Yankee (13 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup de ta réponse schwebb, je suis en gros dans la m**de !!! Les réparations coute 290  je croit !!!


----------



## schwebb (13 Janvier 2010)

Fatbeat Yankee a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de ta réponse schwebb, je suis en gros dans la m**de !!! Les réparations coute 290  je croit !!!



Ouille. :casse:

Ben vaut mieux en acheter un neuf.


----------



## PPR (14 Janvier 2010)

Alors il y a une solution pour redonner quelques mois de vie a ton ipod s'il n'es plus sous garantie. L'ouvrir et débranché/rebranché le disque dur !


----------



## Fatbeat Yankee (18 Janvier 2010)

tu ment ??? dit moi comment faire s'il te plait je veut retrouvé ma musique !!!


----------



## bayliner28 (18 Janvier 2010)

Bah... Pourquoi tu ne chercherais pas un tutoriel qui t'explique comment faire...
Nous voulons bien t'aider mais il y a une moitié de tes responsabilité que tu dois accomplir... Nous ne sommes pas des gros dictionnaire


----------



## Fatbeat Yankee (18 Janvier 2010)

Oui oui, désolé j'ai recherché juste aprèd avoir posté une video youtube, jai debrancher/rebrancher le Disque dur, sa fait quelque heure que mon Ipod se recharge, j'ai essayer de le débrancher pour voir s'il fonctionnait correctement, mais aucune réponse de celui-ci !!! 

pourtant quand je le branche au port USB de mon PC, il me mets very low batery please wait !

Voila pour l'instant je patiente !!


----------



## bayliner28 (19 Janvier 2010)

Pour l'instant... Je ne peux pas vraiment t'aider... Mais quand j'aurai quelques informations de plus sur ton problème... J'essayerai au mieux de mes connaissances de t'aider... Il faut dire que ton problème est commun... Il est disons rare... Je n'ai pas entendu souvent... Parler de ce genre de problème... Sur Google... On ne trouve pas grand chose non plus.

J'espère que quelqu'un ici pourra bien t'aider... Pour l'instant... Comme je dis... Je suis dans l'impossibilité de t'aider... De pouvoir répondre à ton problème et je m'en excuse vraiment... 

Je chercherai de temps en temps et si je trouve quelques choses pour pouvoir t'aider... Je t'en parle directement... 




Phil


----------



## Fatbeat Yankee (19 Janvier 2010)

C'est vraiment simpa de voir que les membres de ce fofo sont vraiment la pour aider !! merci beaucoup !!

J'ai remarquer ce matin en me levant qu'après l'avoir laisser recharger toute la nuit, il me mettait toujour Very low battery ! je pense que c'est la battery qui a vendu l'ame no ??

Qu'est ce que vous en dites ?


----------



## bayliner28 (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,


Tu as peut-être raison... Est-ce que ton iPod est vieux...?

La seule solution qui resterait serait que tu changes la batteries ou que tu t'en achète un autre... 

Mais si il y a d'autre solution... Je n'en suis pas au courant 

Qu'en dis-tu?


----------



## Fatbeat Yankee (20 Janvier 2010)

Mon Ipod a 3 ans je crois, peut etre 4 ! 

Alors en racheté c'est tout a fait impossible, je manque de moyen financier.
Changer la batterie, c'est ce que je compte faire, but je ne sais pas quelle site est sécurisé pour la vente de batterie. J'en est trouver quelque une par pur hasard, mais je n'est pas encore décidé d'en racheté une.

Merci de votre aides en tout cas, surtout PPR qui ma sauvé a 50 %, car l'Ipod ne m'affiche plus l'image de l'ipod triste !!!

Pour l'instant, je vais essayer de trouver une batterie dans mon entourage (Ipods cassés des connaissances :rateau


----------



## bayliner28 (21 Janvier 2010)

PIS MOI... JE T'AI PAS AIDER MOI???



LOL Je blague...


Je te souhaite bonne chance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour.

Si tu décide de le vendre, fais-moi signe, car je recherche un iPod de ce genre.
Si tu trouve un iPod 4G ou Photo même avec batterie ou disque-dur HS, je serais intéressé !


----------

